# Custom or Green plate for Ontario EV?



## CmdrData (Apr 30, 2017)

As per subject, would you go with a custom plate and forgo using the HOV when you're alone or go with a green plate? 

I have had my custom plate since 2001 and would love to use it on my 3 but if I do that, I can't use HOV when I drive alone to/from work. Plus there is no green custom plate available currently.

What would you pick? Please response via the poll, thanks.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

CmdrData said:


> As per subject, would you go with a custom plate and forgo using the HOV when you're alone or go with a green plate?
> 
> I have had my custom plate since 2001 and would love to use it on my 3 but if I do that, I can't use HOV when I drive alone to/from work. Plus there is no green custom plate available currently.
> 
> What would you pick? Please response via the poll, thanks.


I voted for fun. In Florida it's handled differently though. With an EV you can get a sticker for your back windshield that gets you into the HOV lane and still have a custom plate. Score one for having your cake and eating it too!

I suppose for you this comes down to a few thoughts that I have organized below:

Is traffic that bad in your area?
Wait, more traffic means more time in your car...
Keep the custom plate!


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Already have my plate: TE3LA. Sitting on my desk just waiting for a car.


----------



## Jakesthree (May 15, 2016)

I vote for a green plate. There are so few of them around that it feels like a custom plate


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

In Toronto traffic. The green plate for sure. Won't help with my normal commute but will help with getting around the parking lot that is the GTA.


----------



## CmdrData (Apr 30, 2017)

It is tough to decide, I still haven't made up my mind yet. Yes, being in the GTA area having the green plate & ability to use the HOV during rush hour is a plus.


----------

